# GR's 24x18x24 Construction



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

So I've been finally putting my first vivarium together over the past few weeks. I've had the cage for almost a year before I finally did it! Anyways, here is my effort so far.

I put a PVC pipe going down below the false bottom. I swiss cheesed the end with a drill and I have a aqualifter pump I'll be using periodically to siphon off the excess.










Here I've put a piece of cork bark over the drainage tube, and I've added in some accents at this stage to plan a little. I made a little riser in the back-left corner.










I've got all the background with coco fiber (hoping that stuff sticks), and a small one-ball thick layer of clay balls (overkill probably).










I poured in my ABC mix. Man, I think I bought way too much. That's only 12 quarts worth, and I have 12 more left! Not sure what to think about this mix so far. I was hoping it would look darker, more dirt-like. Hopefully the humidity and any plant growth I get in the future will not make it look so saw-dusty.










This is how thick my substrate layer is. Does this look ok? Does it settle and compress over time?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good! Can't wait to see it planted. The amount of ABG mix you have in there is fine... it can't hurt. But why do you have a false bottom _and_ hydroton. You only need one or the other. I'd also suggest FF proofing it before you plant it.


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, the clay balls are probably overkill, but I had a small bag, so I figured why not. Plus, experimenting with the weed blocker material in the kitchen, it didn't drain quite as fast as I'd thought it would. So maybe just a tiny layer of clay balls will keep it from getting water logged.

I've already siliconed the edges of the Exo Terra doors to keep FF's in. My next step is going to be getting some Lexan pieces cut up to go on top of the screen. Going to drill holes for mist heads and some venting. Not sure what kind of screen material I'm going to go with the venting holes just yet. I considered no-see-um, but what I saw at Lowes did not look very FF proof, and only came in big rolls.


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

You should be able to get no see-um netting at a fabric store. I bought mine at Fabricland, I bought .2 of a meter, about 8 inches.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

looks nice love that wood in the middle!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I pulled this from my build thread. Thought it might give you an idea of an easy-ish way to FF proof the front vent. I popped the inside vent piece out and FF proofed that. Hope this helps! This was done with noseeum.



PeanutbuttER said:


> FF Proofing
> 
> I used some silicone to glue noseeum to the removable vent. It turned out pretty good. I trimmed it after it was glued on and had cured for a day, so now it sits flush and you'd never know from looking at from the outside. I've seen others who have meshed off the front vent, but I always thought that flies could get in there and hide. This way though, fruitflies can't really get into the vent at all.


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally got my last plants in today. Within just a few days I already started getting mold around one of my broms (upper right-hand one). I'm not too concerned, as it's my understanding mold is to be expected and only means the humidity level is correct.

I went to a local plastic company and had four individual sheets cut up to sit on the four screen parts in my Exo Terra top. I requested Lexan, but what I got I don't think is Lexan. I only say that because the white manufacturers plastic was still on the uncut parts when I got it, and nowhere did it say Lexan. Instead it said some polycarbonate material name that I did not recognize. But, it fits good, and is working great so far. The round holes in each front corner you see are for future Mist King nozzles.










And then here is a couple shots of it planted. Many of these have been in here already a week or more. The tropical moss I got is already suffering in some areas. If you notice, there is a little ledge in the upper right-hand corner that I had imagined moss growing on and hanging down over. The tropical moss I had there has already burned up (and thrown away). So I'll have to rethink what I could put there that would still give the same effect but withstand being close to the lights. Today I put in the prayer plants, wandering jew, and pillow moss (let's see how long that lasts--looks pretty for now). I've also scattered some kyoto moss spores all over (you can see some of it smudged on the wood), so it will be several weeks I imagine, if ever, if I see any of that.

Planted:










and another angle:










Already I can see how I would have done things differently. But being my first build, I'm happy the way it turned out. Now I'm going to just let it grow in a bit. I'm getting a pair of azureus soon, but will have them in quarantine a bit while the tank continues to grow.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great tank, I'm sure they will enjoy that a lot more than their old grow out tank they were in


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks really great. I like the texture to the background. Cant wait to see grown in pics.


----------

